# Cady's Canoe



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes we have a half a canoe - one of my sons used to work for OldTown Canoe. Canoes that are found to have flaws are cut in half and eagerly grabbed up by ice fishermen because they are soooo EASY to haul across a frozen pond and carry a TON of 'gear' - (read: food, beverages and 'creature comforts' for a day on the ice..)

During the summer months the dogs get to play make-believe with 'the boat'.

I haul it out every couple of weeks and it is brand-new all over again - just like children.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Looks like they are having a blast!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Your pup looks all set...as if to say where's the water!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

That is so cute! Fun photos!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Never heard of such a thing! What a fun toy for the "kids"!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwwww.....how sweet is that!!!!!!! ::


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Cady is so precious! Thank you for the photos!!


----------



## David E. (Sep 25, 2013)

Great idea for a "toy" for the dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How great is that, they sure enjoy it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a great toy and gorgeous dogs!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Cady looks ready to go out on the water!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is fun to catch a glimpse of Cady!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That's great... Cady looks like she is loving her new life!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Cady looks like she's having a blast. Thanks for the pictures


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Too cute!! 

(cue: Theme Music From Titanic")

"I'm the KING OF THE WORLD!!"


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Awhh, love the photos. Very well adjusted brave little pups!


----------

